
Lackademia: Why do academics lean left? - vixen99
https://www.adamsmith.org/research/lackademia-why-do-academics-lean-left
======
vixen99
"The left-liberal skew of British academia cannot be primarily explained by
intelligence. The distribution of party support within the top 5% of IQ is
relatively similar to the distribution of party support within the general
population."

